# A Look at Greece and Venezuela



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A couple of articles worth noting.

Greece. The banks aren't letting go of money except in limited amounts. Because of this, both individuals and citizens are resorting to the barter system.

Desperate Cashless Greeks Are Now BARTERING (And Americans Should Pay Attention) | Off The Grid News

How about that Venezuela; the commie paradise south of our border? Seems people are brawling over powdered milk. Well, people will do what people must do in order to feed their babies, right?

The Joys of Socialism=> Hungry Mob Fights Over Powdered Milk in Venezuela (VIDEO) - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coming to a neighborhood near you...

(God Save This Once Great Republic)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He did a couples times already . The Revolution was one of them.

The Eternal says "Even I Am Against Thee" now though


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The good thing is that I will not have to stand in line to feed my family for quite a while. The bad thing is that I really don't have a lot of barter items. I wonder if my gardening knowledge and seeds would be useful for bartering.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And Puerto Rico just missed a $58 million bond payment and are $73 billion in debt.

http://www.ibtimes.com/puerto-rico-default-how-we-got-here-what-happens-next-2034788


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give him time Obama is working on putting us on that list. What do you expect him to do give up Golf and devote full time to it.
Puerto Rico will get a bail out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The great thing about socialism is that the misery is equally distributed. Nobody prospers other than at the top of the government.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The great thing about socialism is that the misery is equally distributed. Nobody prospers other than at the top of the government.


Historically the ruling class seem to make out much better than the general populace. Unless revolution occurs.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My mom went to the Soviet Union several time in the 80's. She brought in bibles by the suitcase full and never got stopped and searched. She said several times how the living conditions of the people were compared to the special stores and perks given to "the party elite". Socialism/communism spreads misery equally except for the ruling class.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Coming to a neighborhood near you...
> 
> (God Save This Once Great Republic)


 Only difference is we all have guns. Should make things just a tad more interesting.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When folks say coming to our neighborhoods I have to wonder. How so? I mean our "neighborhoods" in America are far more gang controlled and racially diverse then the populations of Greece or Venny....last I checked the Central Valley California cities of Sacramnto north to Bakersfield had 20 to 1 ratios of gang members to cops, Fresno maybe 50 to 1. They will take what they want.


----------

